# Rosemary bush branches - safe to use in the aquarium?



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

I nabbed these from my parents' old rosemary bush that they pruned recently. They look really cool, but my concern is any oils etc that might leach out of the wood. The branches were cut a couple months ago, so the wood is already pretty well dried out. I'm currently soaking the branches in a big tub of water, and will continue soaking them for at least a month before they go into an aquarium.

Pic 1

Pic 2


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I wouldn't use any kind of evergreen (pine, cedar, rosemary) in a tank because of all the resins and oils that are in them. The branches do look cool, but there's probably better places to use them than in a tank


----------



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks. Would there be any benefit to soaking them for a very long time, or is stuff going to leach out of them indefinitely?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope, they have way too much sap in them. Best to have them around the tank or somewhere for accents, and find a source of Manzanita.


----------



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the replies. Actually, having them on the outside of the tank might be a good idea. I have plans to put some plants and decorations around the outside of my big tank once I set that up, maybe I can use the branches there.


----------

